# Zed Minotaur I vs. Minotaur II?



## ceri23 (Aug 10, 2012)

The power output went up by 50% on the newer models so I was curious if the first model is modifiable to bump up the power output. I'm comfortable around a soldering iron, but I don't know enough about amp design. Does anyone know what design changes were made?


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

Probably beefed up the power supply.


----------

